# My Bees and beehive



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

You can check out my hive and bees photos in my Beehive and Bee Gallery

I am crazy taking photos of my bees. It became some sort of obsession lately. I just love those bees


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks newbee!

It has been a pleasure photographing bees


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Is that one all covered in pollen? Never seen anything like it! Cool photos...


----------



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

Yep that one is covered with pollen. I catched that one at five or six in the morning. I was surprised to see all bees flying this early in and out and all were covered like this...


----------



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

I added more photos to the gallery 

Here are two ... enjoy


----------

